# Outdoor Satori grow questions



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2016)

Im putting together material for a run of satori to go outside this spring. Im thinking may.  Out of necessity it is in a place where i cannot constantly monitor them. They will be in a screened area so im hoping that helps with bugs. Im not in an area of north america that has spider mites but we do have thrips, aphids, caterpillars...etc. So im wondering a couple of things. How is satori with heat tolerance? It routinely will be in the 90s and humid over the summer with plenty of 4pm showers. Sub tropical weather. Also, It would seem that a super soil could be too hot as satori is a light feeder, do any of you satori growers have a favorite mix?  
So first two questions ....temp range and soil recommendation.


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2016)

hmmm let me say that the feeding demands and/or tolerance for Satori is very much understated. IME Satori likes and appreciates heavy feeding in peak flowering, just that it is a very efficient vegging plant and can grow outstandingly in less than ideal conditions. The bugs in the woods can be a hassle to deal with, and you always need some luck with that. OIn the bright side, you can harvest Satori as soon as 9 weeks, so you can be more hopeful that it makes it, good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 12, 2016)

Satori has pretty good resistance to heat and humidity.   I think you will be fine with temps in the 90s.  I had a small Satori outdoors this summer and she withstood temps in the triple digits (I do have very arid conditions though.

Unlike zem, I have found that Satori uses nutrients efficiently and needs less food than many other strains I grow--I.e. I get nute burn if I get the ppms too high.

As a side note, I do not believe that there is anywhere in North America where spider mites do not live.  A screened in area wil probably do little to keep bugs out and it will draw attntion if you are needing to be stealth.


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2016)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Unlike zem, I have found that Satori uses nutrients efficiently and needs less food than many other strains I grow--I.e. I get nute burn if I get the ppms too high.



THG how high is a too high ppm? in peak flowering I ran EC to 3.2 and more and they loved it


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2016)

Ok thanks. Thg and zem what soils and amendments did you use? I should say spidermites are not prevalent here. The humidity is always 100 percent. They thrive in dryer conditions than mine. Whitefly can be very agressive though.


----------



## Lesso (Dec 12, 2016)

zem said:


> hmmm let me say that the feeding demands and/or tolerance for Satori is very much understated. IME Satori likes and appreciates heavy feeding in peak flowering, just that it is a very efficient vegging plant and can grow outstandingly in less than ideal conditions. The bugs in the woods can be a hassle to deal with, and you always need some luck with that. OIn the bright side, you can harvest Satori as soon as 9 weeks, so you can be more hopeful that it makes it, good luck


Ive grown satori indoors and found it to be a light feeder as well.


----------



## zem (Dec 12, 2016)

your climate is close to mine, well I am raely at 100 but rarely under 50 so it's normally humid, never encountered the spider mite but had white flies several times.

Heavy feeder, light feeder, are all relative terms. I currently have 2 satori phenotypes ec of 3 up to 4 did not cause any burns


----------



## Lesso (Dec 13, 2016)

Super soil? Some other set up?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2016)

I find that if I get over about 1400 ppm that I can get burned leaf tips, even when she is at peak flower.  At the same time though, she will drink up substantially more nutrient solution than other strains.  I generally run individual 5 gal DWC buckets, so I know how much each individual plant uptakes.  

The spider mite thing is obviously humidity.  I live in eastern Oregon (basically high desert)  that has humidity in the teens and single digits regularly--I.e.  my humidity can run about the same as the sahara desert.  Spider mites are about the only pests I have to worry about though.


----------

